
Sexism in IT - southpolesteve
http://wjlafrance.net/day/2012/05/12
======
zopa
Hiring people on objective criteria only is really, really hard to do: if
you're sure that's what you do, you almost certainly don't. We---all of us---
judge people on a whole host of superficial qualities, many of them linked to
gender. You don't have to hate women to subconsciously picture brilliance as
male. If that's you, and in our culture it's most of us, you're going to miss
great coders because they don't look or act like you expect.

------
verelo
seriously? i have not met these people in a while, speaking to a few women i
know about this issue makes me think there is no real issue. No one has
anything against women in IT, if women are not interested...let them to
whatever it is they want to do? There are plenty of men not interested in IT
as well...

